# 90 Gal All Male Malawi



## jasonj (Nov 30, 2010)

new pics up

enjoy
90 Gal All Male Malawi Tank - JayJuiceon's Photos


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cool jay, are they all peacocks?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I like the background


----------



## jasonj (Nov 30, 2010)

Mferko said:


> cool jay, are they all peacocks?


Its a mixture of haps/peacocks. And one yellow lab.


----------



## jasonj (Nov 30, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> I like the background


Hahaaha thanks! Black garbage bag background!


----------



## jasonj (Nov 30, 2010)

new pics.....


----------

